# How many of you are running a safety valve?



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry if this has been talked about ad nauseum...I did search but maybe I was using the wrong term. I'm wondering how many of you have some sort of safety valve in your system in case your pressure switch/controller fails and your compressors stay on? For some reason I am paranoid about this, and was planning on adding one to my existing system. However due to some clearance issues it looks like I can't put it where I had originally intended. I can still add one...but it will mean removing another component (gauge, air coupler, etc.)
I'm just trying to get a feel for if this is a wise thing to have, a meh thing to have, or a why the hell do you have one of those things to have?
Pic for clicks:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: How many of you are running a safety valve? (Fast Eddie GTI)*

I would think installing that as a safety to the pressure switch isn't going to work, they both are opposite of eachother. If you open the relief valve, your compressor will still stay on. Maybe a better safety option for the compressor would be to add a switch that'll open the ground to compressor.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: How many of you are running a safety valve? (Aloha-boy)*

ye3s just make sure its rated a few psi higher than the prssure switch


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_I would think installing that as a safety to the pressure switch isn't going to work, they both are opposite of eachother. If you open the relief valve, your compressor will still stay on. Maybe a better safety option for the compressor would be to add a switch that'll open the ground to compressor.


not really... Some pressure relief valves are rated for 175 psi I believe. If the compressors stays on past 145 psi or whatever then this a good safety


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msuzuki126* »_
not really... Some pressure relief valves are rated for 175 psi I believe. If the compressors stays on past 145 psi or whatever then this a good safety

Ahh OK, but I would still use an electrical safety over a manual safety valve.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I ran one, it worked well...scared the **** outta me when I forgot about it and installed a new (higher) pressure switch


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

Or install an inline switch to cut the compressors off.
Thats what i did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

Inline switch for the win, run a tank pressure gauge so you can watch it go up and if you see it's going past what your pressure switch is rated for then cut it off and diagnose the problem. Simple as that, also it allows you to turn on the compressor when you want to, rather then having to figure out some other way of wiring the compressor into your ignition so that its only on when the engine is running, a switch simplifies a lot of things.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

I got both! 12v switched and an inline switch.
It's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

an inline switch wont help if you dont have a tank gauge....safety valves should always be installed imo


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

i live life on the wild side


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*

I have a 175psi one... 
It helps when draining the system also... you just pull up on the little ring, and done! 
they come in 175psi, and 250psi.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: How many of you are running a safety valve? (Fast Eddie GTI)*

I am running a 175psi safety valve. The mechanical safety relief valve is a nice piece of mind in case something goes wrong and the compressor won't shut off.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How many of you are running a safety valve? (PtownVdub)*

why not just have a hidden override switch for the compressor... and keep an eye on your tank pressure.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: How many of you are running a safety valve? (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_why not just have a hidden override switch for the compressor... and keep an eye on your tank pressure.

this is what im doing


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How many of you are running a safety valve? (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
this is what im doing

me too... without problems...
which is why i was curious, as i think running an override switch on the compressor is a must anyway... which makes the overpressure switch redundant


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Some interesting responses so far. I thought there might be a bit more of a consensus here.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

i don't have one because i'm not too worried about dinky viar 400s popping the tank, i dead stalled one and it wouldnt pump above 230psi anyway


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i don't have one because i'm not too worried about dinky viar 400s popping the tank, i dead stalled one and it wouldnt pump above 230psi anyway









This, i dont think they can technically generate enough pressure to wreck **** so i never bothered


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_an inline switch wont help if you dont have a tank gauge....safety valves should always be installed imo

Even if you dont have a tank gauge (ME), you should have some idea in your head of "Uhmmm i think these shouldnt still be going..." and have the sense to flick the switch and figure out WTH is going on, IMO.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Even if you dont have a tank gauge (ME), you should have some idea in your head of "Uhmmm i think these shouldnt still be going..." and have the sense to flick the switch and figure out WTH is going on, IMO.

yea, its to the point now after i air my car up i can almost count down til they shut off


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Even if you dont have a tank gauge (ME)

itd be really simple to set up a light using a pressure switch that youd use to turn off your compressor, thatd be easy to install and not take up room like a gauge would...


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I run one and I'm glad I do for peace of mind.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Used to paintball and I'm surprised these tanks can only hold so little pressure at 150psi. Anyhow, I'm thinking of purchasing a 175psi safety valve.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

Like previous posters, I've always said i don't see my little viair 380s doing much of anything to the tank. If my steel tank blows before a line because of pressure it wasn't made correctly.


----------

